# Network Solutions: if you can't get to our site, blame them



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

At the end of the month, our old name server (the original ns1.cermak.com) will be going offline and replaced. We've update all records to reflect this, but one company -- Network Solutions, the well-known domain registrar, refuses to update their database. The original request was sent in on Friday, July 20th (tracking#NIC-010720.5397). Their service tells me that most requests are processed within 24 hours. It was not. I've called several times, including 7/25, 8/3, and again today. Not only do they continue to claim that it will be updated "within 24-48 hours" but they refuse to escalate the call or allow me to speak to a supervisor (service request #1-M8A1H).

So, if your ISP happens to use Network Solution's database for IP lookups, you may find yourself without Tech Support Guy come the end of the month. I hope that things will get straightened our before then (although they haven't in the last 2.5 weeks, perhaps this little post will push things along).

If anyone is interested in checking into this, click here to do a WHOIS lookup with Network Solutions. As I write this, the IP is listed as "207.174.228.117" while it is actually "206.228.68.201". At the end of August, "207.174.228.117" will no longer work.


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Hey gang If you feel like dropping ntwork solutions a line:
http://www.networksolutions.com/cgi-bin/help/contactus

Once there select topic of other and continue.

Here is a copy of the e-mail I sent. Maybe if enough of us ask will act upon tech guys request.

Hey Guys this Tech on the net help site has become a fixture and has given allot of people help over the years and it may be taken offline because of administative problems? 
Here a post from the site!

At the end of the month, our old name server (the original ns1.cermak.com) will be going offline and replaced. We've update all records to reflect this, but one company -- Network Solutions, the well-known domain registrar, refuses to update their database. 
The original request was sent in on Friday, July 20th (tracking#NIC-010720.5397). Their service tells me that most requests are processed within 24 hours. It was not. I've called several times, including 7/25, 8/3, and again today. Not only do they continue to claim that it will be updated "within 24-48 hours" but they refuse to escalate the call or allow me to speak to a supervisor 
(service request #1-M8A1H).

So, if your ISP happens to use Network Solution's database for IP lookups, you may find yourself without Tech Support Guy come the end of the month. I hope that things will get straightened our before then (although they haven't in 
the last 2.5 weeks, perhaps this little post will push things along).

If anyone is interested in checking into this, click here to do a WHOIS lookup with Network Solutions. As I write this, the IP is listed as "207.174.228.117" while it is actually "206.228.68.201". At the end of August, "207.174.228.117" will no longer work.


----------



## mole (Aug 24, 1999)

Mike,

That sounds similar to stories a friend of mine who runs a small software and consulting firm in the DC area tells of his former ISPs and website hosts. He's moved his site, including support for his dozen or so clients, 3 or 4 times in the past 2 years. One begins to wonder why you'd expect anything to be done in a timely manner when it can be put off until later... we'll be back living in caves in 50 years if things keep on like this.

mole


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Mike

I am assuming that if my IP address is in the same area as the NS1.CERMAK.COM, then I will be off. Mine is 

NS.CABLEINET.NET 193.38.113.3
NS2.CABLEINET.NET 194.117.157.4

So am I right in assuming I should be okay?

I'll email them right away just as Davey suggested.

Regards

eddie


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Actually, the name and IP address of your host doesn't mean anything. In a minute, I'm going to post instructions (below) on how to test to see if you'll be affected if Network Solutions doesn't update.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

Go to Start and click Run. If you're using Windows 95 or 98, type *command* and click OK. If you're using Windows 2000, type *cmd* and click OK. I'm not sure which will work in Windows Me.
At the command prompt, type *ping bad.techguy.org* and press Enter. You should either get a reply (like "Reply from 205.166.61.198: bytes=32 time=50ms TTL=244" or an error like "Unknown host").
Type *ping good.techguy.org* and press Enter. Remember whether you got an error or a reply for the good and the bad.
Type *exit* and press Enter to return to Windows.

[Edited by TechGuy on 08-09-2001 at 12:14 PM]


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

If you got an *error for bad.techguy.org* AND an *error for good.techguy.org*, your system or your ISP is set up with a security program preventing us to run these tests. We don't know how your computer might react at the end of the month.

If you got a *reply for bad.techguy.org* AND an *error for good.techguy.org*, your system probably will not be able to access the forums at the end of the month, if Network Solutions doesn't update.

If you got an *error for bad.techguy.org* AND a *reply for good.techguy.org*, your ISP is not using Network Solutions for host lookups and you should have no problems.

If you got a *reply for bad.techguy.org* AND a *reply for good.techguy.org*, you will probably be able to access the site, although it'll be possible for an advertiser to "hijack" the old DNS to direct you to another site instead of our's.


[Edited by TechGuy on 08-09-2001 at 12:18 PM]


----------



## Davey7549 (Feb 28, 2001)

Mike
WinME uses the command syntax from run.
Dave


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thanks Mike. Looks like I won't be able to get on at work. Well, I got an error for both so that could be an administartors thing. Have to see. 

I'll check tonight about home. I pray I will. I assume that if I change ISP's I might get round the problem if I run into one.

Regards

eddie


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

As a work around if need be, anyone having problems can always just drop the IP address and URL for forums.techguy.org into their Hosts file and it won't matter what NS does or doesn't do.


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

That's absolutely true, Bryan. Of course, we've changed IPs about half a dozen times now, so that can always lead to problems. But I don't think we'll be changing again anytime soon. More importantly, it's going to limit access to new users and those users who don't read this thread.

In the mean time, I'd encourage anyone interested to make an attempt at contacting Network Solutions by going to http://www.networksolutions.com/cgi-bin/help/contactus and choosing "Other" under the General Topics choice (in the second yellow box on the left). Be as specific as possible and include the service request number 1-M8A1H.

Furthermore, you can fill out a problem report with InterNIC (the company that over-sees registrars like Network Solutions). While they can't do anything about the problem themselves, they say that they "monitor such complaints to discern trends" and "forward your complaint to the registrar for review". You can see that form here: http://www.internic.net/cgi/registrars/problem-report.cgi


----------



## Bryan (Jul 3, 1999)

Yea I understand that it needs to be resolved at NS. Obviously I'm just suggesting a backup plan for regular users of this site til NS does resolve it. I've always had this site in my Hosts file and yes the IP has changed. When it has, I've updated my Hosts file ......


----------



## eddie5659 (Mar 19, 2001)

Hiya

Thank the lord. I can get an error for the bad and it pings okay for the good. I'm fine. But as we have administrators at work, I won't know until the day. Darn.

Also, sent that info to InterNIC as suggested.

Regards

eddie


----------



## TechGuy (Feb 12, 1999)

In case everyone hasn't noticed, Network Solutions finally updated their database. The worry is over. But, it took over a month of fighting to do it. I'd strongly recommend everyone to register domains anywhere else. InterNIC has a list of registrars here: http://www.internic.net/regist.html


----------



## RandyG (Jun 26, 2000)

Here's a crowd that registers for $10. I have used them to register a few domains, and they work!!


----------



## Jason_Therrien (Aug 29, 2001)

Howdy!

I feel for you guys with Network Solutions... I have not a single good experience with them dealing on behalf of many of my customers. They seemed too full of red tape and have gotten bogged down in their own system.

Happy to hear it was finally resolved, hopefully this will show them the power of a single post bashing them for their incompetence... Or not...

Jason 
www.SmartWebBusiness.com
Where "smart" businesses learn about the Web


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2001)

NetSol is nothing but trouble. When our site came up for renewal we attempted to switch to register.com (where we had registered 2 other sites). The deadlines came and went;I finally strongarmed register.com (it took some heavy handed talk, though) to give me a letter I could fax to NetSol that would make the entire process painless. Less than 24 hours passed, the site registration was transferred.

But if you want to register a site cheaper and still have a full-service registrar (like register.com) there is usually a "special" from betterwhois.com to register a domain for $20 (at last check) and their "partner" register.com becomes the registrar.

Wise up: the only way to get by NetSol is to wave goodby. Transfer registrars. Most registrars will now help you to do that.


----------



## Alex Ethridge (Apr 10, 2000)

I gave up a domain name entirely last year because I could not get Network Solutions to change the information associated with the name. Mine is not an isolated story either; I have a friend with the same problem. I inquire, they tell me what to do, I do it, they don't act on it.

I went through 7 repeats of the same scenario. They'll never get another dime of mine.


----------

